# Greetings



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Greetings,


I just staggered over your site last night so I thought I would join up, been doing a good amount of garage haunts the last few years and decided to expand to a garage haunt this year. I must say its really nice to find people as obsessed ..err addicted to this fine time of year as me and my wife.

new ideas are always good ideas. I'll upload some pics of my last few years if I can find them and is it just me or do yard haunts tend to get bigger and bigger and bigger each year? 


D-


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Drakemir. Lot's of obsessed folks here. Love to see your pics.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll see what I can do to get them up when I get home from work, hard to belive its almost OCT already, I have seen people working on there "lists" for a few weeks now it looks like, I just posted mine, and it isnt pretty, I have lots of fun weekends ahead


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY!! Welcome to the street. We have the same Icon.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Drakemir. You're absoulutely correct. The haunts do tend to get bigger each year. The size of the haunt is inversely proportional to the amount of money left in your wallet, lol.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Vlad said:


> ...The size of the haunt is inversely proportional to the amount of money left in your wallet, lol.


LOL So true Vlad. So true!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

:voorhees: hey. Hi welcome. And keep in mind the whole time your here. RED POTATOES :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. There's lots of us Halloween nutcakes here for you to discuss stuff with.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi!! I, too, am new to this site. I am in the process of haunting a circa 1938 barn for the rural kids in my area!! I have haunted before, but this is a huge undertaking and any suggestions would be helpful!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the board  Great to have you with us


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Drakemir, it's nice to have you join us!


----------

